# Hindi to English Translation in Delhi



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all,

*From where can I get Hindi to English certified translation in Delhi, India ?*

I have my license in Hindi : The form is Hindi, information filled in there is in English.
This would be required to be translated, right?
I'm trying to find out who and where this can be done in Delhi - if someone has experience or knowledge about the same - please guide!

I found couple of service while googling - mailed them; one replied with 4500 Rs min charges - that is way too much!

Thanks!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Nobody..?


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> From where can I get Hindi to English certified translation in Delhi, India ?
> 
> ...


Did you try going to local court, I think you should be able to find authorised translators there? I got my wife's Birth Certificate translated from there in Amritsar. Hope this helps.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> Did you try going to local court, I think you should be able to find authorised translators there? I got my wife's Birth Certificate translated from there in Amritsar. Hope this helps.


Hi.. Thanks for reply. 
You mean the notaries? Or there are different people who do translation?


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Try Advika Translations in Delhi (Translation Delhi | Translator in Delhi | Interpreter in Delhi). I got an official translation done through them few months back and costed me approx. INR 1,500/-.

Cheers!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

amittal said:


> Try Advika Translations in Delhi (Translation Delhi | Translator in Delhi | Interpreter in Delhi). I got an official translation done through them few months back and costed me approx. INR 1,500/-.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Amittal. I will check them up.. 
the cost you mentioned 1500 is per document?


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi.. Thanks for reply.
> You mean the notaries? Or there are different people who do translation?


You can go to a notary and they should be able to guide you to these translators. They also have a separate stamp for certifying translated documents.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> You can go to a notary and they should be able to guide you to these translators. They also have a separate stamp for certifying translated documents.


Thanks Sama - I will call up the advocate who did my certification back in acs time! Lets see!


----------

